# Eggs in incubator



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

We are on day 22 and nothing yet, is this a bad sign? I have several that look like their ready but no peeping or cracking of any shells. Is this a bad sign? I've done everything down to the letter. 
Farmer Momma T


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sometimes ya just have to wait it out I think.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Some eggs can take up to 25 days to hatch and sometimes even longer. In my experience, I have had chicks hatch on day 23 before so give it another day. Be sure to keep the lid or door to the incubator closed so that the necessary humidity stays inside. If none have hatched or pipped tomorrow, you may want to try candling for movement. Keep us updated and let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## Tiffanyndavid (Mar 11, 2013)

I am so excited!!! One baby hatched this morning!! We named it Alpha since it is our firstborn!!









Alpha is tuckered out after all the work of getting out of his shell. Precious!!!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats!
Great name!
How exciting!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats! Good luck little alpha!


----------

